# Snotty nose and eyes???



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the lumps in the jowel might possibly indicate strangles. If the snot is starting to turn green, I would say yes, she has strangles, in which case she absolutely needs to be quarantined from your other horses and all her "things" sterilized.

That includes you changing your boots when you enter the area where your other horses are.

Vets don't agree as to whether or not a strangles horse should get penicillan. 

IF she really does have strangles, this article may help you
How to treat strangles | Improve Your Riding | Your Horse

On the other hand, she could also just have a wahzoo summer allergy and her glands are swollen to go along with the runny eyes and snotty nose.

If there is anyway to afford a vet visit, this would be a time when it should be done because you don't know if you're dealing with a serious disease or summer allergies. The treatments and cautionary procedures are nowhere near the same.

Hope this helps some


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with walkinthewalk. That read very much like a strangles case to me. Get the vet out and be VERY careful about cross contamination in the mean time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

My first thought was strangles as well. I would get the vet out right away and very careful not to cross contaminate, just in case it is strangles. However, I hate to say it, but if it is strangles, you probably already have. I would get the vet out today if possible. Hopefully you have vaccinated your other horses for strangles.


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, before you call a vet, do you remember what vaccines you gave all of your horses last and when? The poisons in some of these vaccines do get to the lymphatic system under the jaw and cause it to swell. Sometimes these ponies can't take the dosage, considering they usually get the same amount as a horse. Also, just remember that the discharge from the eyes drain up though the nose, just start scratching her nose and jaw over those lumps and start to free up her facial muscles. She'll feel better, I doubt its strangles. If its been a week since you last vaccinated you'll just have to ride it out, the body is starting to crash from the vaccines before it makes antibodies. Then even 45 days a horse usually has another reaction when it really does start making the antibodies. Your other horses will probably help the pony by biting her face and relaxing muscles for her since she can't always scratch under there. If you see a circle on her face with no hair that is hot its very good, it means that energy came out of that spot, they a little round acupuncture points.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I've given her penacillin once a day for two days now and the snotty nose and eyes are pretty much clear. I'm gonne give it to her one more time and then give it a few days an see. When it comes to the other horses vaccinations. My 18 yr old I know has had it som time in his life. lol but the 2 yr old Im not sure. Im still waiting for her previous owner to call me back. Thank you all.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can you tell me how long you have had the pony and the 2 year old? If you have got them pretty recently (in the last 3 weeks or so) I'd almost put money on it being shipping fever (which can be cause by the bacteria that causes strangles, but strangles isn't the only culprit), particularly if the horses were purchased through a trader or sale barn.

If this is the case, cross contamination is a big deal so make sure to be bleaching buckets, stalls, even your shoes, and washing hands between handling and feeding the horses.

As far as the dosage and run of antibiotics, even if you can not afford to have the vet come out, a phone call is free. I would call your local vet and ask what his recommendation is in terms of dosage and duration of the antibiotics for your horse.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the pony tuesday and the 2 yr old Wednesday night. I got them from two different people an two different places. Pony in smiths grove ky and the 2 yr old in bonnieville ky. But I used the same one horse horse trailer that I had borrowed from someone. When I got the 2 yr old her owner knew who it was I had got my pony from and she told me that he was a horse trader an when he told me he had had the pony I got for two months that he was lying. He had probably just got her from a auction a day or so before I went out there. The 2 yr old isn't showing any signs of illness. Yet, but I started giving her penicillin yesterday as well. I have a friend who has horses coming over checking them out an giving them the shots for me since I cant bring myself to do it. He knows a little more about illnessess than I do an he doesn't think its strangles he believes it to be shipping fever. He also doesn't think I should give anymore penicillin to the 2 yr old since she isn't showing any signs of illness but I'd rather nip it in the bud before she does. I had him give her a shot of tetnus an penicillin because she had never been in a trailer before and when her previouse owners and I were loading her she reared up and her left front leg came down in between the top of the latch for the door and the frame. She got some other places too. When I had told him about her legs before he had seen her he rushed right over to help me out. He is kind of coaching me through what I need to do. Since hes got allot more experience with injuries as well. I am putting Fura Zone on my 2 yr olds legs and keeping them wrapped during the day to keep flies off of the wounds and open at night so they can get air. But he said if I want her to get 2 more shots anyways then he'll do it for me but thinks its not needed. He said that I have nothing to worry about when it comes to my 18 yr old getting anything because of him being so healthy. Im doing the penicillin shots 3 days straight to make sure the illness is killed, even though he said doing it twice was good enough. Rather be safe than sorry. =)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I wouldn't think 3 days would be enough on the penicillin to kill the bacteria, typically a round is either 5 days or 10, depending on what you are dealing with. Again I urge you to call your local vet (just call them on the phone) and ask for their recommendation.

It does sound like shipping fever. I have very rarely brought a horse home from the sale barn that DIDN'T get it. The tetnus shot was a smart idea, but it might be wise to hold off on the rest of their vaccinations until the you have had them a week or two. That way the illness has passed, just so you aren't vaccinating an already compromised immune system. I would continue to keep them quarantined, with bleaching the stalls/buckets/brushes etc for a minimum of 14 days and 21 days would probably be better. Make sure to have vaccinated and de-worm before they go out with your other horse as well. 

Chances are pretty high that your 18 year old is immune, but it's not 100% and at his age certainly not worth taking the risk, so keep up with the QT. I brought home a 20 year old appy mare from the sale barn last year for a boarder, I would have been SURE she was immune but nope, she got sick too.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks I'm sure trying and hoping I can get it kicked. I'm planning to wait on their vaccinations till I know she has it kicked. Filly still shows no sign, just gave the pony another shot and I checked her eyes and nose again and they looked clear. My friend said if his horses show a snotty nose he gives them 10cc's once an lets them go. But his horses are much larger than mine an in better shape than the ones I just got. The two I just got are on the thin side and need to be fatten up. They act pretty healthy though and they dont act ill. Just the pony looked ill with the being snotty looking.


----------



## MommaZeeZee (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I talked to the vet an they told me a shot for 4 days an I did an as of today still sine the third day she isn't snotty anymore an has more of a appetite. =) Thank you all again.


----------

